# Haunt at Oak View 2010



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is my display. Not alot new from last year except the spiders and beef netting. Went with the yellow lighting instead of blue and I got a lot more people taking time to read the headstone names.





































More pics here:
2010 Halloween pictures by spideranne - Photobucket


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that's one impressive spider on your house! That poor spider victim....


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

How did you attach the spider, victim, and the webs to the house?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

The spiders were fairly heavy so we screwed an eye hook into the wood trim on the house and then secured with some thin wire to the loops that were sewn in the spiders. For everything else, the trusty staple gun.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like the yellow lighting, may have to try that. I really like the spider theme through everything. They are even crawling all over you! Great setup/display, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

That spider is huge! He looks great above your garage! Did you guys do your dot room this year?

Oh, by the way...you have an eight legged freak on your head. Just saying...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! The spider is really imposing. Beautiful job!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I love that spider on the garage, great job!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

all around impressive.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very impressive indeed!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding Sideranne............
Love the Spider theam....lighting is great


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. Spiders abound!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

A great haunt, spideranne! The shadow made the spider look like it was crawling out of a hole on the wide shot This really creeped me out because of a spider encounter I had. I love all of the webbing on the house too.


----------

